# Unusual Taskings Specific to Rank



## 762gunner (5 Nov 2006)

Either I'm out to lunch and not typing in the right search questions, or no one's asked, so far, so here goes....

     I know of a few unusual or foreign driver positions and taskings that are only open to specific Jr Ranks ranks.  A few examples I know of are all the CO's Driver spots, Canadian Liason/Military Attache Driver in Belgium, same same in Washington, DC, and of course the highly vaunted CDS Driver.

     These ones, I BELIEVE, are open to all occupations except CDS Driver.  Anyone know of any more?

     Thanks.   8)


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

Well I do know that the Comd UNDOF driver posn used to be a Canadian Corporal position based out of Damascus as a year-long stint, but I believe it has been taken over by the Polish. I am quite sure that this was strictly an MSEOp position as well. 

I _think_ that most of the high-profile driver spots are reserved for MSEOps. The BComd 3ASG driver position is currently not manned by an MSEOP.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

I know I was an Armd MCpl, and my predecessor was an Armd MCpl, when I drove the Div Comd.  I was replaced by a Sig, as the new Div Comd wanted him as he had had him as a Driver in Europe.  In all cases the Div Comd had dictated who he wanted as a driver.  The Comd of FMC at the time had a Van Doo driver.  MSE Ops are not the only ones who can be drivers, and in Ottawa you will find that many clerical Trades and Reservists are called upon to drive Senior Officers and VIPs.  Quite often a General can pick their own driver if they have a preference.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Nov 2006)

I drove an Arty General once and got fired...he wanted a Arty guy to drive him. Meh...still got paid.


----------



## geo (12 Nov 2006)

Heh.... I know of an area cmd who had a MSE Op driver..... xcept said driver forgot to inform his superiors that he had managed to find a way to get his Civ permit suspended (10 mths prior)...... said driver is currently filing paperwork & is permanent duty type,


----------

